# Illustrator cs4 - Kontur von Objekt abziehen



## michika (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
habe für einen Kunden ein Logo vektorisiert. Der will es nun insgesamt schlanker. Wenn ich nun eine weiße Kontur drüberlege ist es exakt so, wie es der Kunde will, nur hab ich jetzt einen weißen Rand um das objekt. Wie kann ich die Kontur vom objekt abziehen, das das logo also um die kontur kleiner wird und ich keine kontur mehr brauche.

1000 dank für eure hilfe!

michika


----------



## ink (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin
Entweder machst du es ohne die Kontur und verdünnst einfach über Objekt -> Pfad -> Pfad verschieben (ein Minus und die Konturstärke), damait hättest du beide Varianten wobei du die Dickere löschen kannst oder du wandelst den Kram über Objekt Umwandeln (bzw Aussehen umwandeln) um und setzt den Pathfinder ein um dann die weiße Fläche vom Logo zu subtrahieren.

mfg


----------



## michika (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ink,

danke für die tipps. t prima


----------

